# Purple spotted Knapweed or star thistle



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

PFiji said:


> How does Knapweed yield per acre? I've checked a few of the common sources but haven't been able to find a ton of information. Anyone had hives next to fields of it, which is basically what I have next to the expressway?


Depending on the exact variety of the Knapweed, it could produce up to 300-400 kg/hectar (of course less is more common - still major).
Do the re-calculations as fits you best.


----------



## adrock (Mar 19, 2021)

I have hives in a fifteen acre field that is completely covered in knapweed. They are just finishing up now and I was able to get three medium supers filled with what I’m guessing is close to pure knapweed honey. My palate is kinda crappy but the honey has a bit of an aftertaste to it. I have gotten mixed reviews. It is a perfect flow to bulk them up after I take off the spring honey though.


----------



## adrock (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Starthistle was mentioned in the title, but your purple knotweed is nothing like the yellow starthistle that I get here.



















Everyone hates this stuff except beekeepers, we love it. It's the strongest and longest flow we get, mid to end of June through mid to end of August. Lots of pollen and nectar both, the bees draw wax and store honey and build up brood like crazy on this stuff. The pollen is as yellow as the bloom and the honey is medium to dark amber/reddish tint. It is not legal to propagate this stuff and the state, county, cities, farmers, home owners all spray and destroy it. It's becoming hard to find, but there's enough around me I got surprised with the comb drawn and honey stored this year.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

The more weeds the better - for all I care. 
Either that, or take them all out - both bees and weeds, the inseparable.


----------



## PFiji (Dec 25, 2016)

This is what we have here. And lots of it! I remember mowing it as a kid wondering what it was. Now I know!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

PFiji said:


> View attachment 70921
> 
> 
> This is what we have here. And lots of it! I remember mowing it as a kid wondering what it was. Now I know!


BTW, I was just in MI on vacation.
Up there is lots of sandy soil and lots of knapweed.
Good stuff.


----------



## PFiji (Dec 25, 2016)

RayMarler said:


> Starthistle was mentioned in the title, but your purple knotweed is nothing like the yellow starthistle that I get here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was reading today that the State is trying to introduce different things to kill it off. I think I'd be in a world of trouble if they were successful. In my mind, living on a river plus on the outskirts of a small town there would be plenty of forage. In reality, this place is a pretty barren wasteland in a lot of ways.

For some reason the old book I had didn't really speak of knapweed as a major source so I didn't think much of it. This "ah ha" moment is leading me to continue forth with plans to expand and grow next year.


----------



## PFiji (Dec 25, 2016)

GregB said:


> BTW, I was just in MI on vacation.
> Up there is lots of sandy soil and lots of knapweed.
> Good stuff.


Sand. Everywhere. Where I live is nothing but sand for miles and miles.


----------



## PFiji (Dec 25, 2016)

adrock said:


> I have hives in a fifteen acre field that is completely covered in knapweed. They are just finishing up now and I was able to get three medium supers filled with what I’m guessing is close to pure knapweed honey. My palate is kinda crappy but the honey has a bit of an aftertaste to it. I have gotten mixed reviews. It is a perfect flow to bulk them up after I take off the spring honey though.


Newbie question here. Three medium supers per hive full of the stuff? That seems like it would be an amazing yield!


----------



## adrock (Mar 19, 2021)

PFiji said:


> Newbie question here. Three medium supers per hive full of the stuff? That seems like it would be an amazing yield!


Three mediums total. Two hives filled a super each and the third was from a couple others. 
I don’t think I will be harvesting knapweed honey again. Just wanted to try it out. I’ll try to use the flow to get a few deep combs built out every year. 
It can be a very aggressive plant and take over a field in short time. Dryer the better. I’ve heard in places out west you can get tickets if you atv or the like has weeds hanging on it because the knapweed has taken over everywhere.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

PFiji said:


> For some reason the old book I had didn't really speak of knapweed as a major source so I didn't think much of it. This "ah ha" moment is leading me to continue forth with plans to expand and grow next year.


Google - knapweed honey Montana.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

PFiji said:


> I was reading today that the State is trying to introduce different things to kill it off. I think I'd be in a world of trouble if they were successful. In my mind, living on a river plus on the outskirts of a small town there would be plenty of forage. In reality, this place is a pretty barren wasteland in a lot of ways.


Yep, California has waged all out war on our Starthistle by releasing bugs of some sort, I think it was some kind of moth years ago, but there's still some of it around in my area, even though that becomes less over time. Maybe the state has figured it cost too much to do yearly and has discontinued the practice but everyone sprays to get rid of it. 

If the grass is mowed each year the starthistle can grow better because it gets sunlight and the windblown seeds can sprout. If the fields are not mowed, the starthistle gets less thick and goes away over time. Well, in some fields anyway. It will also depend on water amount or irrigation or the time of year the fields are mowed.


----------

